# Calor Gas Bottles, Free to collector.



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I have 3 6kg Calor Bottles, Not required so if anybody wants them you can have them just collect.

If more than 1 person wants them I will split them.


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Les 
PM sent


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Les
I have also sent PM

CHEERS


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi, I am sorry but I am on holiday touring Europe at the moment and won't be back in the Uk until Late September, I feel sure that they all went but won't know until I get back home.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Ok Les
thanks for letting me know. If they are still there drop me a line

and enjoy europe  

Dave


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

If you are still looking for gas bottles,try your local tidy tip,picked a couple up for my son,no charge.


Les


----------

